# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  चिकन चिल्ली

## shahbaaz4

क्या कोई चिकन चिल्ली की विधि बता सकता है

----------


## shahbaaz4

शुक्रिया दोस्त

----------


## Munneraja

किसी दूसरी साईट का लिंक देने की अपेक्षा वहां से पढ़कर यहाँ प्रविष्टि कीजिये

----------


## pretty

recipe for chilly chiken:
chiken 1 kg onion 150 gm capsicum 100gm garlic 1 small tomato 100gm(onion tomato garlic capsicum chopped)
heat oil in a kadahi. put the vegetables in kadhai. mix well. cover it (remember do not add salt else it will loose moisture) when vegies are half done then add vinegar and soy sauce. mis well and add spice to yr taste.add half tea spoon salt. put for 5 min. now add chicken(two ways are here. either fried or raw. both ways the recipe will give two different taste) and salt to your taste. wait for perfection. serve with best from my point of view paranthas you can serve it with rice and roti also. enjoy dear tasty dish

----------


## shahbaaz4

Thanks pretty .

----------


## pretty

dear shabaj age bhi koi recipe ki madad chahiye ho to batana

----------


## gangasagar

Jai ho sekh chilly
ban gaye chicken chilly

----------


## avf000040

chilly chicke ek chines recidpe hai jisme subzi kaa koi naam hee nahin  hota  jo apne likha hai use chilly chicken kaa naam nahin de  sakte

----------


## Dark Rider

यदि आप हिंदी में प्रविष्टि डालेंगे तो सूत्र उपयोगी हो जायेगा मित्र

----------

